# Where can I find pumps to put on ball jar lids?



## Junkscouts (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi All,

I was just wondering if someone knows who sells pumps similar to the one pictured below for a reasonable price? Actually any pump would work but I am having trouble finding the little piece that screws in from the bottom. Any ideas? 

I know a lot of people hot glue them on but that seams cheesy to me. Actually that picture came from an e-bay ad but at $5 each it I can't make it work. Thanks.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

youtube will show you how to drill a hole into the seal of the jar (I use a drill press)...you purchase a coupling...I get mine from onedreamdesigns.com


----------



## Junkscouts (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks Vicki,

That's perfect. For some reason I couldn't find any no matter what I searched for. 

The drill press is ready to go, I jut needed the pumps and rings. Thanks again.


----------

